# Anyone ride a K2 WWW-Rocker?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

bought it love it. i got a 148 and the thing is a blast to rip anything! well worth the money i spent on it. i originally bought it for full price but got refunded when i noticed it went on sale like two weeks later. compared to my old dominant, this thing is far better. i might go as far as calling it tits. third answers, yes it will be able to hold its on on groomer cruises. its a blast, go buy one already!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Hrm, just to butt in-- 

1) what size board for 5'10", 155lbs, and size 11 boots?
2) have you tried to normal camber and compared it to the reverse camber?


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

my friend has the rockered and i have the regualar one. Both 148. I have ridden both a couple times. Either one is hands down the most fun board i have had. You cant tell a huge diff. between them. Its there but no HUGE diff. It turns easier. harder to catch edge on a rail. Seems like its a little faster too. hope that helps.

buy one now. you will not regret it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

no rocker
09 k2 snowboard www 148 | boardparadise.com


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

the reason the -r and the cambered version are so similar is because there is hardly any rocker at all on it. If you look at the side profile of K2's jib rocker you'll see.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i want to say a 6 mm lift at the tip and tail, thats pretty much zero camber lol..i held a wwwR up in my hand and if the sticker didnt say it was a rocker i couldnt of told you it was either lol..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

RoughedgesMR said:


> no rocker
> 09 k2 snowboard www 148 | boardparadise.com


You don't want to do business with that shady company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

jmac is right. the camber is really minimal. but the pressability of the rockered board is nasty


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

i have only had one day on it, but it's such a sick board


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

if you want a rocker get a BANANA


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

*rocker v. non rocker*

ok so another qeustion.... does the rocker make this board just too soft for say: hitting steep blacks, and the occasional moguls that come with it? If so, would getting the non rocker be any stiffer and more suited to leaving the park?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Salska said:


> ok so another qeustion.... does the rocker make this board just too soft for say: hitting steep blacks, and the occasional moguls that come with it? If so, would getting the non rocker be any stiffer and more suited to leaving the park?


no, you cannot comfortably hit blacks with the www in any form.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

ah ok thanks. guess ill rule that out then.


----------

